# Just Finished Giving The Car a Full Detail



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Its just taken under one month to fully detail the Omega (In my spare time when it wasn't raining)... Well one of them. After all its a 14+ year old car with over 204,000 miles on the clock. It's as good as I personally can get it to look, But i'm well pleased with the results.

__________________________________________

*Products / Steps Taken:*
Pressure Washer Snow Foam
2 Bucket Hand Wash
Clay Bar Mitt
3 Stage D/A Machine Polish - Auto Finesse
Auto Finesse Rejuvenate Cleanser
Soft99 Fusso 'Dark' PTFE Car Wax/Sealant (2 Coats)
Obsesion Wax Phantom (2 Coats)
Gtechniq C2 (1 coat)
Gtechniq C4 for The Black Plastic/Rubber Trim.
Gtechniq G1 for The Glass

__________________________________________

The pictures don't really show how good the finish now looks. (iPhone 6S Plus Camera)



























































































__________________________________________

*Before*



*After*


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking very nice, especially considering the mileage, don't think a new insignia will look that good if it reached the age or mileage


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Will get some pictures of the car on a sunny day when out at some point, Just happened to be a little patchy the weather on Sunday when taking them pictures.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Also the wheels will be getting a respray/refurb in a few weeks.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Good work. So much more rewarding doing this on an older car!


----------



## JyGee (Jul 15, 2016)

Minted mate, love to see an older car looking so good. Nice work


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

good work


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic effort mate. Looks stunning 🖒

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

cracking job, like you said shame about the lack of sun though


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

Fantastic for that mileage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Lovely before and after shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

superb job there fella, nice that you listed what you used... thanks...


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Great finish there mate. Love the car. Haven't seen 1 on the road in my area for ages.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Some beading shots taken today after last nights storm.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

VX I loved my Mig but Christ your on another level. Are you on the OOF


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my friend. Cool old barges the Omega.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Never mind how clean the car is, you had fun drifting it by the looks of it.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Crackers said:


> Never mind how clean the car is, you had fun drifting it by the looks of it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Crackers


Actually that was someone else (recently by looks of it) ...Was a large quiet lay-by that caught my eye thought would be a good place for a few pictures


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive comments. I'll get some pictures of the interior at some point once it's tidy. :thumb:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Actually that was someone else (recently by looks of it) ...Was a large quiet lay-by that caught my eye thought would be a good place for a few pictures


Spot on work though, looks cracking.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't usually like any Vauxhauls but that looks spot on!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2016)

Excellent work. Lovely motor too! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice work indeed, you should be proud. :thumb::buffer:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Some sunny shots at last, Not as clean as it was back in July but good enough for some pictures.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Decided to re-spray the wheels myself, Nothing new really i did them before around 2012, But was planning on getting them done by someone for £240ish which seems a little expensive but there isn't much choice around here not may reputable places to chose from... Plus the wheels aren't really in a bad enough condition for a full refurb.

So decided to do them myself. So far 2 wheels have cost me £15 in halfrauds paint and around 3 days in time. Forgive the poor picture (plus it started to rain) i'll get some better ones soon.



















Overall looking at £30 in paint for all four wheels. :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Great work and one of my favourite cars:argie:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Few recent pictures.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

ncie work ,,, wouldn't believe it had done those miles !


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

beauty


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

bigblue is still looking very clean and is a credit to you fella


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

I like that car I used to want my parents to buy one back in the day. Not many in that condition now. There is one that bop bops about close to my work. It sounds fantastic but driven by a looper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Appreciate the comments 

Yeah overall I'm happy with the bodywork now and how it generally looks overall, The interior is equally as clean and tidy as the exterior although not so much at the moment with the weather etc.. As it is used all year round approx 6k miles a year.

I'll try get some decent pictures of the Interior this year, I do now have a Nikon D5300 which I'm still getting the hang of which should take some pretty good pictures over the iPhone especially in low light. 

Not much more planned for the car in general apart from maintaining it to it's current standard for as long as possible.


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

great car and you've done an amazing job.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Good eye for a decent snap too 👍


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

What a big beaut! Love the older car details. Especially on those miles. Awesome bud!


----------

